# 有誰是香港/中國/台灣人?



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

想說看看這裡有多少講中文的同胞XDDD

俺速歹丸郎XD 不過只會國語~~


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

Google translate FTW

There are a few people here who speak Chinese. I remember one guy on the forums...


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2009)

What makes you think only people from Hong Kong, mainland China, and Taiwan speak Chinese?


----------



## johnson (Oct 29, 2009)

喂


----------



## Edward (Oct 29, 2009)

blah said:


> What makes you think only people from Hong Kong, mainland China, and Taiwan speak Chinese?



I dont know, google translate said the language typed was Chinese. :fp


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

actually i'm including those who are immigrants in other countries you know. i myself lives in canada


----------



## Lucas (Oct 29, 2009)

我覺得有很多會說中文的人誰在這個論壇。但是，並非多達西班牙文 

xD


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 29, 2009)

I used google, so no to answer you.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 29, 2009)

我不说中文。大家说普通话吗？
我学中文学了一年半了。
我很喜欢一个手地玩儿魔方！
My grammar is probably terrible...


----------



## blah (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd say your grammar is too perfect - no one really talks like that in real life  But it's not a bad thing


----------



## shelley (Oct 29, 2009)

I would reply properly, but I'm not sure how to set up Chinese typing on my system at the moment.
P.S. high five for using traditional


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

blah said:


> no one really talks like that in real life



yes we do!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 29, 2009)

shelley said:


> traditional




FTW


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 29, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > no one really talks like that in real life
> ...



Who's this we you speak of?!


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 29, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



WAT DO U MEAN WE PEOPLE?  lol get it, I'm making fun of how minorities assume others are being racist


----------



## Lofty (Oct 30, 2009)

No one is replying in Chinese, thats lame. 
@Shelley If you are on a Windows computer it is very easy to set up Chinese. 
@blah thats what they teach us in school. gotta learn it by the book I suppose. 
Simplified ftw!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 30, 2009)

Lofty said:


> ftw!



!wtf


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 30, 2009)

我是新加坡人。我非常讨厌华语。华语是我最差的subject。。。LOL PWN i forgot what subject is >.<
虽然学了十年的华文，我还是好讨厌华语，我相信许多新加坡青少年也和我一样讨厌华文。。。
I just had my last chinese exam in my life...wells actually i still have GCE O level higher chinese to take..


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 31, 2009)

Lofty said:


> 我不说中文。大家说普通话吗？
> 我学中文学了一年半了。
> 我很喜欢一个手地玩儿魔方！
> My grammar is probably terrible...



not really

it should be"单手" instead of "一个手地"


----------



## Yichen (Oct 31, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> 我是新加坡人。我非常讨厌华语。华语是我最差的subject。。。LOL PWN i forgot what subject is >.<
> 虽然学了十年的华文，我还是好讨厌华语，我相信许多新加坡青少年也和我一样讨厌华文。。。
> I just had my last chinese exam in my life...wells actually i still have GCE O level higher chinese to take..




额……这为同学是哪个学校的啊，我是公教中学的，交个朋友吧...
Ohhhh....which school r you from? I am from Catholic High, can we make friends?


----------



## Yichen (Oct 31, 2009)

blah said:


> What makes you think only people from Hong Kong, mainland China, and Taiwan speak Chinese?



Yah,
There are also many Malaysian and Singaporean able to speak very good Chinese, because they are Chinese in racial


----------



## Anthony (Oct 31, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



Reminded me of the movie Tropic Thunder.


Kirk Lazarus said:


> What do you mean, "you people"?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 31, 2009)

餵對想要讀此的人! 

這翻譯與我打賭的壞語法 xD


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 31, 2009)

Me gusta chino, pero me encanta espanol. Tambien, me gusta japones y coreano. Me choca frances. Me fascinan los cubos.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 31, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Me gusta chino, pero me encanta espanol. Tambien, me gusta japones y coreano. Me choca frances. Me fascinan los cubos.



Espanol ftw XD

Me gusta demasiado espanol.


I hope I got that right, I'm new too the language


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm also new. I didn't know what demasiado meant so I translated it and it translates to "too", but I think that might be the wrong one. I think it means "too" as in "too much" not also. I know tambien means also, but I'm not sure if you would've been able to use that in the context of your sentence. I think tambien might be more of an "and" type word.


----------



## ckcommando (Nov 1, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Me gusta chino, pero me encanta espanol. Tambien, me gusta japones y coreano. Me choca frances. Me fascinan los cubos.


means "I like Chinese, but I love Spanish. Also, I like Japanese and Korean. It strikes me French. I am fascinated by the buckets." buckets???! :fp
"


----------



## KubeKid73 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol. I learned that chocar can mean that you don't like it or you can't stand it. And I just Google translated cubes and I got cubos. Lol.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2009)

Cantonese:
我係係英國讀書嘅香港人
ngo hai hai ying gwok dok su ge heung gong yen
(pronounced in Cantonese)

Chinese Traditional:
我是在英國讀書的香港人
Chinese Simplified:
我是在英国读书的香港人
wo shi zai ying guo du shu de xiang gang ren
(pronounced in Mandarin)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 1, 2009)

Yichen said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > 我是新加坡人。我非常讨厌华语。华语是我最差的subject。。。LOL PWN i forgot what subject is >.<
> ...



国立大学附属数理中学.
NUS High School of Math and Science.


----------



## Yichen (Nov 2, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Yichen said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



哦，华文考试是11日才考啊！你读高华说明你华文还是不错的，我也是高华。。。。你们学校数学很好啊，羡慕，我SMO senior round Gold Award,我们学校就我一个，你们学校应该有好多吧


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 3, 2009)

Yichen said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > Yichen said:
> ...


lols i is fail i got silver last year and this year i was too lazy to bother.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 6, 2009)

So could someone who's fluent in Chinese explain the different between 

洛根 

and

罗甘

? The second one is what I've gotten on official Chinese documents, and the first is what Google translate gives. However, if I search them, it seems like there's some web pages that use both within the same website.

EDIT: OK, I see there's a second official Chinese document that has my name written the other way.....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 6, 2009)

it's the Transcription problem. there could be tons of different translation of one western name in chinese. also, "official" translations could be different depending on the area(country).


----------



## MistArts (Nov 6, 2009)

大家好。我来自广东。我的普通话很差。我可以说广东和台山话。我在中国长大大约七八年。我现在在美国住。


----------



## shelley (Nov 6, 2009)

When your name is spelled in Chinese, they're just using Chinese syllables to approximate the same sounds in English. Since there are many words/syllables that sound the same (especially when intonation isn't taken into account) they are often interchangeable when spelling foreign words.

Compare it to different systems of Romanization for Chinese words. China uses pinyin while Taiwan uses Wade-Giles. My surname is spelled Zhang in pinyin and Chang using Wade-Giles. Same word, different ways to spell it.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 6, 2009)

shelley said:


> When your name is spelled in Chinese, they're just using Chinese syllables to approximate the same sounds in English. Since there are many words/syllables that sound the same (especially when intonation isn't taken into account) they are often interchangeable when spelling foreign words.



That's what I ended up figuring out. From what I can gather, the symbols (in this case) are just sounds, so they're not tied to each other in any sort of way. So 洛甘 and 罗根 are also equivalents. And there's probably a bunch more symbols that could also be used.


----------



## ReinForce (Nov 6, 2009)

這個跟魔術方塊有任何相關嗎?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

ReinForce said:


> 這個跟魔術方塊有任何相關嗎?



dude, it's "off-topic" section you know.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 7, 2009)

Is the Rubik's cube called different things different places? My chinese teacher, who is from Beijing, told me to say it 魔方 but I was talking to some people from Taiwan tonight and they got really confused when I said that and told me that they are called 魔术方块。My Chinese is really bad, I couldn't understand a word they said but 你听懂吗 lol.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

魔方=short for 魔術方塊

it doesn't matter, the people you were talking to are ignorant.


----------

